

Brad Fitzpatrick talks about rssCloud and PubSubHubbub - AndrewDucker
http://brad.livejournal.com/2405147.html

======
blasdel
_unlike rssCloud, which Winer says is frozen and a "done deal"_

Yeah, right — this is Dave Winer we're talking about — specifications are
meaningless to him, he'll just edit the canonical version live without bumping
the version number, much less telling anyone. It doesn't help that on top of
all the asshattery, he's _terrible_ at spec-writing.

------
idlewords
The rssCloud reference implementation runs on Frontier, which Dave Winer wrote
himself in C. I am very curious to see how long before we see an exploit.

------
AndrewDucker
Now with added comment by Dave Winer.

~~~
SamAtt
Would have been nice if he posted something of substance rather than just
nitpick. Does anyone know an actual reason why he didn't just work with the
folks making pshb(other than the one BradF insinuates)?

~~~
staunch
PSHB doesn't have the David Winer ego feature that RSSCloud supports.

